# Steve Bannon indicted on charges of fraud, conspiracy, and money laundering



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

https://truthout.org/articles/steve-bannon-charged-with-fraud-conspiracy-and-money-laundering/



> Steve Bannon, a staunch ally of former President Donald Trump who briefly served as his chief political strategist in the White House, has been indicted by the Manhattan District Attorney’s office for money laundering, fraud and conspiracy.
> 
> The charges stem from Bannon’s fundraising efforts for a project called “We Build the Wall,” a campaign to raise money to build a structure on the U.S.’s southern border that began in 2018. Prosecutors allege that Bannon siphoned off millions of dollars of donations for his own personal gain.
> 
> ...



Proving yet again that the entire MAGA movement is and was nothing but a long con.  Sunk cost fallacy ensures none of the rubes who lost money, friends, family members, and/or mental stability over all this will ever own up to the fact that they got played.

“If you can convince the lowest white man he’s better than the best colored man, he won’t notice you’re picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he’ll empty his pockets for you.” -- Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 10, 2022)

Damn... You had my hopes up there for a second, @Xzi. But you wrote indicted, whereas he's just charged. And while it's an actual step, I've kind of given up on hope that there'll actually be jail sentences in that department. Because it's a never ending circus of stalling and delays. Probably with the intention of "if i can delay every penalty until i die of old age, I'm essentially above the law".

I also have to nitpick: the maga movement is the whole ordeal, so including everyone happily being scammed out of their money. It's more that the top(Bannon in this case) is doing a scam, whereas the majority is just happy sheep(1) in a cult without realising it. 


(1): extra hilarious because they pretend everyone outside their bubble of being oppressed in thought


----------

